# Computer button battery



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

For the last three days I have had to reset my computer time and date
It will always go's back to I guess the manf. date 2001.
I'm sure this is caused by the computer battery in side the case ?

If you agree I will collect my tools and see if I can do this right ?

Any other ideas ? :whistling2:
Robut


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

If it IS the battery, be sure you don't go to a computer store to buy a new one.... they charge $14.00 at a place here for the same battery you can get at the office supply chain store for $2.00..... 
Just pull the one you have and take it with you to match the #s. 

Usually, no tools are necessary for a MB battery once you open the case.

DM


----------



## RedHelix (Sep 15, 2010)

Yep, probably just the CMOS battery.

Easy replacement. You can spot the battery a mile away on any given motherboard; just depress the metal tab and the battery pops right out.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*computer battery*

Yep !!
It took about five min. to change and best of all I had one on hand.

Thanks

Robut :whistling2:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Good deal.

DM


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Not all computers use the 'button' battery. Some use batterys that have leads and a connector at the end.
These ones are not likely to be found at an office supply store. :huh:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I have only seen those on antique MBs though.... not any newer ones.
Not to say they don't still use them though.

DM


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> I have only seen those on antique MBs though.... not any newer ones.
> Not to say they don't still use them though.
> 
> DM


 They aren't common, I admit. The last one that I did see was in a Sony laptop.
I'm working on a HP laptop right now, and it uses a buttton battery.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

It's almost always a CR2032 lithium cell.


----------

